

For those working at a startup, how did you get your job? What do you do? - genystartup
http://college2startup.tumblr.com/post/20590072831/for-those-working-at-a-startup-tech-company-how-did

======
safarimong10
I have also always been curious about this. Look forward to all the answers.

